# PCD Front Plate Holes



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if my car will come with the front plate bracket already installed when I pick it up. Since my state (FL) doesn't require a front plate I don't want any holes or a bracket. I know usually you can tell the dealer NOT to drill the holes, but I was wondering if there's a way I can make a request. I'm very anal about such things so it's somewhat of a big deal to me.

EDIT: After some more diligent searching, I think I found my answer here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=283447&highlight=front+license+plate


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

As referenced in previous posts, the holes for the front paltes are NOT drilled unless you are standing there directing the technician to do so. That is unless you picked up the car in Germany which require a front German plate.

donnie


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

willwin2day said:


> As referenced in previous posts, the holes for the front paltes are NOT drilled unless you are standing there directing the technician to do so. That is unless you picked up the car in Germany which require a front German plate.
> 
> donnie


That's partially why I'm asking. I did European Delivery but they used tape to stick on my front plate. There was a front plate bracket in the trunk so I didn't know if they would automatically install it or not.


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

The front plate is NOT installed at the Performance Center unless you request it. Then...yes...holes are drilled into the front. Even if you request it...it will not be performed until you are at the car pointing to the front of the car.

donnie


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

They're using double stick tape on all of the ED cars.


----------

